# kittens



## kshickell (Oct 17, 2009)

two little kittens needing a home, 1 black , 1 tabby, 9 wks old


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

might be an idea to say where you are


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

what sex are they any photos and where abouts are you please


----------

